# Bar Ends notwendig oder nur Schnick-Schnack?



## hulk (6. Juli 2003)

Mich würde es interessieren, ob Bar ends (Lenkerhörnchen) an das MTB gehören, oder ob sie nur unnötiger Schnick-Schnack sind?
Habt ihr welche dran?


----------



## Isildur (6. Juli 2003)

Ich hab kleine Hörnchen dran.
Ist praktischer beim etwaigen Hochlupfen des Vorderrads, beim Bergauffahren oder wenn ich einfach mal etwas "relaxter" übern Feldweg fahren will.

... und natürlich um nervende Wanderer aufzuspießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (6. Juli 2003)

hab auch welche dran und find die am berg schon ganz praktisch und man kann ma ne andere Position mit den händen einnehmen, was auf längeren touren angenehm ist.

greetz
nils


----------



## djnagel (6. Juli 2003)

also ich würd mir auch elche dran machen
wenn mein lenker nur niocht so schmal wäre
kennt ihr vielecht barends zum ins lenker setcken
aber auch nur so kurze
wäre dankbar

MfG Benjamin


----------



## RobBj123 (6. Juli 2003)

Ich fahre immer nur mit Hörnchen, sonst kriege ich beim Bergauffahren einfach keinen Druck auf die Pedalen... Leider hab ich bei dem (kleinen) Sturz vorhin beide abgebrochen! *arg*


----------



## Mixery (6. Juli 2003)

LoooooooooooooL


----------



## phiro (7. Juli 2003)

@Rob

Was fürn Sturz?
Rennsturz?
Ich hoffe es geht wenigstens dir gut, wenn du schon die Hörnchen demoliert hast  .

zum Thema:

Wie ich finde sind Hörnchen ne sehr feine Sache, für mich als Racer unverzichtbar.


----------



## Principia (7. Juli 2003)

tja,
hörnchen sind echt ganz nützlich nicht nur beim bergauffahren...

vor 2 jahren hats mich mal in ner highspeed abfahrt zerlegt, bin schräg über den lenker und hab mich mit dem tune hörnchen im boden eingegraben  "resüme": hände heil, hörnchen der länge nach aufgeschlitzt...  
gut das ich hörnchen hatte  


gruzz michael


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2003)

Hörner rulen


----------



## CassandraComplx (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo !

Nie mehr ohne!
Wie schon bemerkt wurde, kriegst Du mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad und im Wiegetritt verkrampfen (zumindest bei mir) die Handgelenke nicht. 

CU


----------



## aricle22 (7. Juli 2003)

ich finde, dass man hörnchen nicht unbedingt fahren muss und meine, dass es nur eine gewöhnungssache ist. Klar mit ist immer besser aber aus designgründen fahr ich keinen, weil an meinem rad sehen sie schlecht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2003)

Warum steckt ihr euch die Hörnchen an den Lenker...? Ich hab die immer in den Trikottaschen! Achja, Schoko Hörnchen mag ich lieber als Vanille!













Also, Hörner braucht man, obwohl man auch häufig Pro's ohne sieht.
UND: NIEMALS Hörnchen mit Riser bar!!!!


----------



## gugi (7. Juli 2003)

nur mit hörnchen 
und 68 Gramm merkt ja wohl keiner


----------



## $ucker (7. Juli 2003)

Öhm...hab keine mehr dran.
Bin eine zeit lang mit den onza schweinefüßen gefahren, hab sie aber eigentlich nie gebraucht!!!
also sind sie jetzt wieder ab. 
an meinen lenker dürfen sowieso keine bar ends dran!!!


----------



## Plasmo (7. Juli 2003)

Ich finde die Hörnchen eigentlich deswegen wichtig mit man beim fahren auch mal eine Abwechslung zum greifen bekommt und keine Krämpfe in der Hand bekommt.


Ciao.


----------



## web-biker (8. Juli 2003)

Hi, 

also Barends sind ein absolutes MUSS - finde ich! Nicht nur das
man während der langen Fahrt mal die Handposition ändern
kann (--> schont Hände und Arme), es ist auch extrem hilfreich
bei einem harten Anstieg. Man kann mit viel mehr Kraft in die 
Pedale treten. 

Also ich könnte nicht mehr ohne!

Greetings aus Berlin! 

www.mtb-site.de


----------



## rixon (10. Juli 2003)

meine meinung! hände an die hörnchen und vorne auf den sattel setzen und schon kommt man noch steilere berge hoch! mein problem ist dann meist, dass, wenn das VR dann schon immer kurz in der luft steht und ich fast stehen bleibe, dass ich nicht schnell genug an die HR-bremse komme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (10. Juli 2003)

wenn ich nicht gerade bremsen muß oder zumindestens in der vorbereitung dazu bin, habe ich die hände eigentlich nur an den hörnchen....

ohne könnte ich gar nicht mehr!


----------



## Bateman (10. Juli 2003)

also ich finde auch net dass man die haben muss...sitz sowieso sehr gestreckt da brauch ich keine Hörnchen mehr...und ausserdem sieht es viel geiler aus ohne...

Bateman


----------



## theBikeMike (10. Juli 2003)

Jep, Barends sind was feines 

Bei wirklich steilen Stückerln benutze ich sie aber eigentlich nie, sondern Arsch auf die Sattelspitze, Griff normal beim Lenker, Oberkörper halt extrem weit vorn, funkt besser als Barends.

Sind allerdings für mich ein MUSS beim Wiegetritt-Fahren


----------



## fad faxe (10. Juli 2003)

barends, besonders deren montagewinkel zum boden, sind immer ein gutes optisches merkmal um den noob vom pro zu unterscheiden...


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juli 2003)

@  theBikeMike: 
Jaaa, beim Wiegetritt sind die Gold wert!

Aber auch so fahre ich mit den Händen zu 60%
an den Hörnchen. Bergauf sowieso und sogar
bei Downhills auf (bekannten) Singletrails. 

@ fad faxe:
Aber versuch' mal einen Noob von der richtigen
Stellung zu überzeugen... Das dauert. ;-)

Thb


----------



## Northern lite (11. Juli 2003)

Ich fahre auch nur mit Barends, zusätzliche Griffpositionen sind Gold wert. Grade beim Wiegetritt finde ich sie unerläßlich. Bei mir kommt hinzu, daß ich ohne meine Hörnchen meine XTR-satelitenshifter nicht montieren könnte. Es ist einfach nur geil wenn man beim Bergsprint, mit den Händen an den Barends, noch schalten kann.


----------



## Sunseeker03 (11. Juli 2003)

Ich kann nicht mehr ohne.....

Ich nutze sie hauptsächlich, um meine Handgelenke mal zu entlasten. Gerade nach ruppigerem Gelände können die schon mal schmerzen....

Aber auch am Berg eine feine Sache


----------



## Gulaschmeister (11. Juli 2003)

Was ist denn die richtige Position (ich fahr keine, will's aber wissen) ?


----------



## Thunderbird (11. Juli 2003)

Na ja, die richtige Position hängt auch vom Vorbau 
und der Oberrohrlänge ab. Ich würde sagen auf jeden 
Fall unter 15°, eher flacher, sonst bringt's ja nichts.

Ich hab' meine vorne ca. 2 cm höher als der Lenker (ca. 5°?), 
so kann ich meine Handgelenke auf die Griffe aufstützen, 
wenn ich an den Hörnchen greife. Das ist dann schön stabil.

Habe heute einen Radler im Wald getroffen, der hatte die
Hörnchen SENKRECHT nach oben stehen! Dazu noch die
Bremsen im 45°-Winkel nach OBEN. Aaaaah!

Thb


----------



## theBikeMike (11. Juli 2003)

Bricht sich der Typ bei einer Vollbremsung nicht das Handgelenk.

Richtige Stellung mMn genau waagrecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbiker1978 (12. Juli 2003)

barends? meiner meinung nach mehr gewöhnungssache als wirklicher nutzen - ich fahre jetzt seit zwei jahren ohne, davor fünf jahre mit (war nach dem x-ten lenkerwechsel einfach zu faul sie wieder zu montieren  ). vorteile mit: mehr griffpositionen - und weniger gefahr, seitlich vom lenker abzurutschen (ist mir am anfang manchmal passiert...*eieieiei*). nachteil mit: evtl. gewicht (je nach modell) ansonsten: reine geschmackssache!

happy trails!


----------



## mtbiker1978 (12. Juli 2003)

Habe heute einen Radler im Wald getroffen, der hatte die
Hörnchen SENKRECHT nach oben stehen! Dazu noch die
Bremsen im 45°-Winkel nach OBEN. Aaaaah!

Thb [/B][/QUOTE]



hmmm...da hatte er wohl die klemmschraube(n) des vorbaus am lenker nicht richtig angezogen...armer kerl...


----------



## Thunderbird (12. Juli 2003)

@  mtbiker1978:
Ja stimmt! Genau so sah es aus.

Thb


----------



## mtb-racer (12. Juli 2003)

Also ich hab Bar Ends an meinem Fahrrad! 

Ich habe sie farblich zu den Stützrädern abgestimmt, jetzt passt das alles perfekt zusammen! ;-) 

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst: 

Fahr die Ritchey WCS in short und habe sie nochmal ca. 2 cm gekürzt. Das reicht mir! 

Vorher bin ich ewig ohne gefahren und habe Sie auch nie vermisst, aber wenn man mit fährt, ist es doch wesentlich angenehmer! Find ich jetzt persönlich! 

cu Billy


----------



## mtbiker1978 (16. Juli 2003)

@thunderbird: werd mal auf den nächsten touren hier im schönen schwarzwald ausschau danach halten


----------



## lagew (20. Juli 2003)

Ich habe auch welche dran, auf Uphils und auf längeren Touren ist es sicher nicht schlecht. Ob es jetzt gut aussieht oder nicht ist geschmschmacksache.


----------



## Offroad (20. Juli 2003)

Hab keine, irgendwo musst mal anfangen Gewicht sparen und hier kannst dus ohne Stabilitätsverlust. Natürlich werden die Arme und Hände bergauf mehr belastet, aber wenn da auch etwas da ist braucht mans nicht.


----------



## Baxx (23. Juli 2003)

Hab mir heute auch die Ritchey WCS short angeschraubt. Nur eine Griffposition war mir auf die Dauer zu wenig.


----------



## Melocross (24. Juli 2003)

Mhm, also ich fahre ohne!
Hab nen Downhilllenker und komm damit super klar, außerdem siehts natürlich besser aus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikestar2k (24. Juli 2003)

Fahre solche Minihörnchen, ca. 6 cm lang, ohne kann ich mir net vorstellen, schon alleine der Vorteil, dass man alles mögliche ans Bike hängen kann  und natürlich Bergauf im Wiegetritt!


----------



## Baxx (24. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bikestar2k _
> *schon alleine der Vorteil, dass man alles mögliche ans Bike hängen kann *



Normalerweise stehen die aber fast waagerecht, da rutscht doch beim Bremsen alles runter was du dranhängst...


----------



## Silent (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fad faxe _
> *barends, besonders deren montagewinkel zum boden, sind immer ein gutes optisches merkmal um den noob vom pro zu unterscheiden... *


Am besten sind dann diejenigen, die die Dinger (schön groß und lang in abgewinkleter Form) senkrecht montiert haben.
Bei entsprechender Griffposition fahren sie dann vollends mit der aerodynamik einer Schrankwand durch die Gegend 


Ich hab die Onza Stummel dran. Sehen gut aus und ich will die gerade auch auf Touren nicht missen wollen.


----------



## Baxx (27. Juli 2003)

Gerade heute hab ich's wieder gemerkt: Auf bergigen Touren sind Barends einfach unverzichtbar. Ohne hätte ich für die 150 km mit teils ordentlich knackigen Anstiegen auf jeden Fall deutlich länger gebraucht.


----------



## Techniker (27. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von theBikeMike _
> *Jep, Barends sind was feines
> 
> Bei wirklich steilen Stückerln benutze ich sie aber eigentlich nie, sondern Arsch auf die Sattelspitze, Griff normal beim Lenker, Oberkörper halt extrem weit vorn, funkt besser als Barends.
> ...



Wenn ich so fahre wie Du es beschreibst
(egal ob mit oder ohne Hörnchen),
dann hab ich nach ca. 1 bis 1,5km
Rückenschmerzen.  
Gibt es dagegen ein Mittelchen ? 
Oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## RobBj123 (28. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *dann hab ich nach ca. 1 bis 1,5km
> Rückenschmerzen.  *



Das kommt schon vor, da muss man durch. Rückenmuskeltraining schafft Linderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolporteur (29. Juli 2003)

Hm... also beim Touren kann ich mir die Vorteil vorstellen, aber was ist mit OffRoad oder den "DownHillern" vonwegen Verletzungsgefahr? Stell mir das nicht lustig vor über den Lenker abzusteigen und die Teile irgendwo an meinem Körper zu spüren...

Fahre in Berlin viel Straße - da brauche ich die Hände nahe bei den Bremsen und die Hörner würden nur dazu dienen bei lamärschigen anderen Radlern hängen zu bleiben... nönönönö...


----------



## petcash (1. August 2003)

wiegetritt ohne hörnchen ist wie frühstück ohne Croissant...

ich liebe die tune hörnchen, die sind so schön dick (is´aber auch mein einziges tuneteil... )

petcash


----------



## camelli (6. August 2003)

Kann man Hörnchen eigentlich an jeden Lenker dran machen?

Irgendjemand hat mir mal erklärt, dass man an einen Downhill-Lenker keine Hörnchen machen dürfte...


----------



## polo (6. August 2003)

BarEndVerbot am DH-Linker höchstens aus optischen Gründen  
Ansonsten - wenn Durchmesser passen - keine Probleme


----------



## camelli (6. August 2003)

Danke, polo. Das hab ich mir nämlich auch schon gedacht...

Dann werd ich denen morgen mal auf den Zahn füllen, dass ich meine Hörnchen noch bekomme... *g*


----------



## Lo2Co (6. August 2003)

> Am besten sind dann diejenigen, die die Dinger (schön groß und lang in abgewinkleter Form) senkrecht montiert haben.
> Bei entsprechender Griffposition fahren sie dann vollends mit der aerodynamik einer Schrankwand durch die Gegend



Da hab ich letztens noch was besseres gesehen. Hatte doch einer seinen Rennradlenker um 180° gedreht. Bremsgriffe dann natürlich oben drauf 

Ich hab die billigsten Teile von Ritchey genommen, schön kurz abgesägt und gut ist.


----------



## RobBj123 (6. August 2003)

Nen Freund von mir hat seine Tune Hörnchen in die Drehmaschine eingespannt und etwas gekürzt... Jetzt wiegen sie 10g oder so weniger! 

Das ist doch mal cleveres Gewichtstuning ;-) Sie fassen sich übrigens immer noch recht gut an!


----------



## Magicmann (7. August 2003)

ich vermisse schon öfters hörnchen auf täglichen touren... wieso ich mir nicht einfach welche dran schraube?!



1. ich bin eigentlich der meinung das hörnchen am dh lenker nicht wirklich gut aussehen. wobei, wenn die funktion passt, kann ich das erstmal verschmerzen...ganz klar
2. ich fahre einen lp composite dh handlebar. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich an diesen carbon lenker einfach so hörnchen montieren kann. für den syntace carbon lenker für das vro system beispielsweise, benötigt man zur hörnchen montage extra alu endkappen, die den lenker am kritischen endbereich verstärken...
brauch ich sowas auch bei meinem lenker? laut lp, nein... ich traue dem ganzen aber nicht so recht...

was sagt ihr?

mfg mario


----------



## rob (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Magicmann _
> *benötigt man zur hörnchen montage extra alu endkappen, die den lenker am kritischen endbereich verstärken...
> brauch ich sowas auch bei meinem lenker? laut lp, nein... ich traue dem ganzen aber nicht so recht...*



also bei einem alulenker würde ich mir da keine großen sorgen machen, denn der verformt sich höchstens durch z.b. zu festes anziehen etwas, an den wenig belasteten lenkerenden imho nicht so ein problem. bei carbon schon eher denke ich, denn das verformt sich nicht sondern reisst, da würde ich solche endkappen montieren.

ich fahre übrigens auch kurze bar ends an einem lowriser. sieht gut aus und ist vom handling her top!


rob


----------



## SimplonDave (11. August 2003)

also ich fahr immer mit *g* und bitte kauft euch keine Barends um 100 euro aus superleichten Carbon oder solchen blödsinn.... weil im falle eines sturzes sind meistens die Lenkerhörnchen betroffen... ich hab die Ritchey WCS kurz und die sind leicht und angenehm zu greifen. finde Barends sehr nützlich wegen der variablen Griffoptionen und außerdem bieten sie schutz für hände bei einem crash lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

